
APIs are the next big SaaS wave - peter_retief
https://techcrunch.com/2019/09/06/apis-are-the-next-big-saas-wave/
======
seibelj
> Graphics courtesy of Accel

> Daniel Levine is a partner at Accel.

> Accel’s first API investment was in Braintree

Advertorial

~~~
crsv
Ding ding.

------
spzb
Weren't APIs the next big thing a decade or so back?

~~~
eterm
Yeah, there was definitely a trend a decade or so back when everyone was hyped
for the fact they were releasing API access.

Generally speaking, anything that took off slowly let those APIs die so they
could make money for themselves instead of letting third parties capture
value.

~~~
wlesieutre
Did somebody say Twitter?

------
holy_city
Please don't turn "API" into the next "blockchain", where I have to fend off
VCs asking me how I incorporate APIs into my product or if I'm currently
developing any APIs. That would be like me asking them about spreadsheets.

------
bcx
I think you need to understand the audience for this post.

Dan is trying to demonstrate that there is room for many more large VC style
returns by investing in companies that's primary value is being an API.

His argument is that the market is bigger than people think it is today, and
we've just seen the first ripple.

This post is to help him establish himself and Accel as someone to go talk to
if you are building a API based company, because he's a believer you could be
a unicorn.

OR if you are a LP, and want big returns on this 'new' wave come talk to Dan
at Accel.

I do agree it's an Ad.

FWIW I like the graphics :) and it's a good argument.

~~~
carterehsmith
>> Dan is trying to demonstrate that there is room for many more large VC
style returns by investing in companies that's primary value is being an API.

I am sure you are trying to help them, but some more details would be helpful.

Any 12 year old with a phone/tablet/computer can create an "API". Is that what
VCs are looking for? I imagine that there has to be more.

------
andrewstuart
This read like an ad.

I don't feel like APIs are the next big thing. They were the next big thing
about 10 years ago and now there's just part of everything.

------
throwaway090619
Twilio/Sendgrid/Mulesoft hopes this becomes the case.

People also need to realize that you could make the argument that the massive
behemoth that is AWS is just an API company. They give you simple APIs to
perform actions (in their case that might be to spin up a compute node, etc).

In the Sendgrid example, they give you an API to send an email.

So it’s about companies who create services and the customer touch Point is
only an API

~~~
btown
At the end of the day, all of AWS is simply "I wish to mutate the state in
your cloud such that your cloud will subsequently respond to request X with
response f(X)." At the end of the day, that's an API. It's just that you're
also warming a "cache" that happens to be Turing-complete :)

------
claudiulodro
Every major SaaS already has an API available for their product as far as I
can tell. What sort of nontrivial service is just API endpoints? e.g. if your
product is just an API to get weather info or a headless CMS, isn't that just
a feature of a more-complete product?

I'm genuinely curious, because it seems like API-based SaaS would be good
products for engineers to launch.

~~~
config_yml
Something like unchained.shop. Hybris is uncool and too expensive to
customize. I agree it's a good thing for engineers to launch.

------
breck
Disclosure: I work on [https://treenotation.org](https://treenotation.org).

I made a my early career out of working on these API businesses in the late
2000's, early 2010's. The big change was the shift from XML/SOAP/WSDL to JSON,
which just made things far easier for developers. Lots of companies did APIs
before that, but they were ahead of their time as we needed JSON, which made
things a lot simpler.

Fast forward to 2019. I'm pretty bullish that Tree Notation can unlock the
next wave of innovation in the API space. Here is a demo video I did of a very
early version exploring this idea back in 2014
([https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DV4Nv23bBwQ&t=1s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DV4Nv23bBwQ&t=1s)).

If anyone is interested and will be at this conference (I'll be there), shoot
me an email and can do some more demos.

------
Waterluvian
VCs need more places to stuff their money.

Many companies aren't companies, they're features.

Rebrand these vulnerable "feature" companies as "API" companies and go bull on
them.

------
hbcondo714
With a title like that, I was expecting to read about monetizing APIs using
platforms such as RapidAPI or Apigee.

------
kreck
Next up in the news from 2000: "Data warehouses on the rise due to increase in
data required for machine learning". /sarcasm off

Seriously: APIs were always a thing and always will be as long as different
programs have to talk to each other. I just recall the good old "SOA" days
with loads of XML in SOAP and WSDL/UDDI [0], when everyone told the tale of
solving the interoperability problems once and for all nicely captured by [1].
I agree, how business was handled was different (you had a contract, and
wouldn't order with one click and your credit card), however this doesn't mean
it is fundamentally new. We will see an increasing shift towards "pay as you
go" services you can consume but i wonder where the limits of this trend are
as you get highly dependent on thrid party providers to not shut down or raise
prices over night, e.g. [2]

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Web_Services_Discovery](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Web_Services_Discovery)

[1] [https://xkcd.com/927/](https://xkcd.com/927/)

[2] [https://www.quora.com/What-is-Google-thinking-with-its-
new-M...](https://www.quora.com/What-is-Google-thinking-with-its-new-Maps-API-
pricing-A-15x-price-increase-will-force-many-small-developers-to-switch-to-
cheaper-alternatives-Why-the-sudden-move-to-choosing-profit-over-people)

------
pixelbath
Right, except we were talking about moving everything to microservices a
decade ago, and many things started moving in that direction. Enough so that
the pendulum has swung back with articles talking about the downsides of
moving to MSA.

Did Accel recently discover these companies all have APIs?

------
anaphor
How did I know this would be written by a venture capitalist before even
clicking on it?

------
xmly
I can not imagine I use a SaaS that does not provides APIs.

